# Mittelalterliche  Musik



## repe (7. Juni 2014)

Huhu!

Kennt von euch jemand Interpreten guter Mittelalter Musik? Ich meine jetzt aber nicht  In Extremo oder Corvus Corax, obwohl ich die auch gern mal höre. Ich meine klassische, historisch "korrekte" Musik von ~900-1450a. Am besten natürlich wenn die CD online zu beziehen ist (amazon oder so). Da wo ich wohne...ähm..gibts keine großen Media-Stores 

gruß und vielen dank
repe


----------



## beren2707 (7. Juni 2014)

Wie wärs mit Faun?


----------



## Oozy (7. Juni 2014)

Hi repe!

Eventuell kannst mal nach folgenden Personen googeln, die mit mittelalterlicher Musik verbunden werden. Suchst du eher nach folkloristischer Musik mit Gesang und altertümlichen Instrumenten oder eher Minnengesang?


Walther von der Vogelweide, der Lyriker schlechthin. Sehr bekannt u.A. für seine Minnenlieder
Wolfram von Eschenbach. Wahrscheinlich bekanntester Minnensänger.
Neidhart von Reuental. Bedeutender Lyriker des Mittelalters

Natürlich gibt es noch andere, ziemlich bekannte "Musiker" des Mittelalters. Schau mal im Internet nach "Mittelalter Liederhandschrift", eine Art Sammlung von einer grossen Anzahl Stücken aus dieser Zeit. Sehr bekannt ist die Manessische Liederhandschrift, die sowohl Laierlieder als auch Minnengesang, mit einigen Miniaturen beinhalten.


----------



## Bhaalzac (7. Juni 2014)

Du kannst ja einen der Internet-Radiosender verfolgen, da bekommst du genügend potentiell interessante Musiker zu hören und kannst dann spontan entscheiden, wer von diesen deinem Geschmack entspricht und wessen CD du dann auch kaufen möchtest. Als Beispiele hier:

Radio Monacensis - Das Mittelalter - WebRadio

Der Barde- Mittelalter Webradio -Mittelalterrock, Marktmusik, Folk, - Der Barde - Mittelalter Webradio

Erst hören und dann kaufen finde ich besser als irgendwelchen Empfehlungen blind zu folgen ^^


----------



## repe (7. Juni 2014)

Danke euch mal für die Antworten. Faun hört sich ja mal nett an, die Radios werd ich gleich ma testen


----------



## Caduzzz (7. Juni 2014)

Estampie spielen meistens mit Instrumenten und Texte/Lieder nach historischen Vorlagen (und wenn du es mal gut gemischt mit elektronischer Musik magst Helium Vola oder Qntal)

edit: wenn du es ein wenig "düsterer" magst und "nur" mittelalterlich inspiriert kann ich nur "The Moon Lay Hidden Beneath A Cloud" oder "Arcana" empfehlen....... oder auch, freundlicher, einige alte Alben von "Dead Can Dance"


----------



## repe (7. Juni 2014)

"Vox Vulgaris" hab ich gefunden. Die sind nett


----------

